
Ask HN: Are there any tools to encrypt and store data on Amazon Cloud Drive? - codezero
I have he $60&#x2F;yr unlimited storage, but I&#x27;d prefer to encrypt my data before sending it to Amazon. Are there any tools to make this less painful?
======
smestorage
Yes, you can use the Storage Made Easy service but you need to be a Personal
Cloud user, it is not available in the free option.

See: [http://blog.storagemadeeasy.com/amazon-cloud-drive-is-now-
av...](http://blog.storagemadeeasy.com/amazon-cloud-drive-is-now-available-to-
sme-personal-cloud-users/)

------
davelnewton
Less painful than what?

~~~
codezero
Then encrypting files individually, uploading them, and unencrypting them when
you download them...

~~~
codezero
*than :/

